# Show me your duns! Duns, Red Duns, Dunalinos, Grullos, etc.



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

As the title says, post pictures of your duns!!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Cassie









Te









One of Tes sons 3 days old









Anouther of Tes sons


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

This is Duke, a red dun QH gelding.. He was my first horse as a child. He was 32 when he was put down, I was 10.














































Also, if anyone cares, I still use that headstall on my mare..  My [now] 60 year old grandpa bought that headstall when he was my age. ha ha


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

My filly Misty


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

My new dun colt coming home this fall:









My dun Lillie that I sold this spring.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

This is Buddy, my mom's upper-20-something red dun Quarter Horse.

















And Dixie, an amazing grulla QH gelding I used to lease from a good friend. RIP








(shown above with little me, I was probably around 9)








(shown above in his later years)


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's my old QH gelding. Selling him was the worst decision I've made. 

I think red dun is up in my top five of favorite colors, so pretty!





































He was a great get on and do anything horse, sadly a case of "you don't know what you got until its gone."


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

This isn't my horse but it's my horse's maternal brother! I think the resemblance is uncanny except his brother is a dun! Seriously, their faces are strikingly similar I can't get over it!


----------



## colds (Apr 4, 2010)

My daughter and her horse Ginger


----------



## bensmomma (Aug 18, 2010)

mbender said:


> My filly Misty


LOL thats so cute my name is Misty =)


----------



## bensmomma (Aug 18, 2010)

This is my best friends mare, i think she is sssoooo beautiful


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Beautiful array of horses in here with the dun factor!! Here's my mare Nova


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

bensmomma said:


> LOL thats so cute my name is Misty =)


Hi Misty, I named her that cuz when she was born it was misting out. Her mommas name was Missy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

These aren't _mine_, per say, but...


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

My mini mare Cocoa










































And my gelding Harrison Fjord


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

meet my latest acquisition, twitch.

















and really, the more i ride this horse, the better he gets and the more i like him. and the more i look at him, the better he looks...


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

My big boy, love him to pieces. Registered with ABRA as Perchance To Dream


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Soileddove, Duke looks so much like my horse! Here's a front shot, forgot to put one in (excuse the hand, haven't had time to crop)


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

i dont have a picture of her cause she never stands for pics very well. i have one but its a pic off camera and its not very bright when its a pic of a pic. but heres some videos of her pole bending and barrel racing.... her name is mylie she is actually my aunts horse. she is a dunskin. she has the distinct dun marks dorsal strip and zebra strippings but her mane is black and her tail is black with a little dun coloring....
the links to youtube.  watch

barrels:
YouTube - Turn and burn Barrels 2

poles:
YouTube - Turn and burn Poles 2


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

sixlets said:


> Soileddove, Duke looks so much like my horse! Here's a front shot, forgot to put one in (excuse the hand, haven't had time to crop)


Oh, wow, they do look quite similar! You sure have a handsome boy.. :wink:


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's a couple of my boy, Toby Keith.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I love red duns- possibly second only to bays! Beautiful horses everyone!!


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

_Oh, wow, they do look quite similar! You sure have a handsome boy.._ :wink:


Haha, thanks! You too!


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

My 2 year old grulla mini filly and her sidekick, my sister Carly


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^ She doesn't look grulla to me.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

CheyAut said:


> ^ She doesn't look grulla to me.


Agreed, does she have a dun stripe? Even then she doesn't have the other characteristics of a dun (darker face, darker legs, zebra striping)


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

I actually just recently got her and we are trying to figure out her color. When I rescued her she had her winter coat and had a dun stripe, now its very light. Shes definetly not black so what could she be? Her legs and face are white so theres no way to tell if they are darker. Roan maybe?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

My guess would be smokey black. It's not uncommon for black minis with cream to show the cream just a tad.


----------



## SpeedDemon (Sep 6, 2010)

This is Buzz, he is a Dun Roan Connemara x Tb (sorry the pic is so big)


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

I LOVE the markings on Gypsy, Haviris. wow that is striking!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Clair, I'm pretty crazy about her!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

New picture of Nova all up to weight now and almost where I like her muscle wise


----------



## StephSte (Sep 28, 2010)

Out of the horse breeds AND dog, none are my 'favorite', though I do like the QH, TB, and the warmbloods. Out of the dogs, I'm really disappointed that you don't have ANY giant breeds listed- very sad. Eventing is by far my favorite horse discipline, which you don't have listed, and horse colors, no favorite, but anything but bays generally, just too common.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Everyone has such pretty duns and grullas! I liked the horse named Harrison Fjord, that cracked me up!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

our broodmare Goldie


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

My new foal:


----------



## AmberPick (Jul 13, 2010)

Plains Drifter -

BEAUTIFUL horses, I also have to say I LOVE your quotes!!!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

AmberPick said:


> Plains Drifter -
> 
> BEAUTIFUL horses, I also have to say I LOVE your quotes!!!


Thank you


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

My dun Denny










Super Nova

Another


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

These horses are all so gorgeous, it's embarassing to throw my mule eared, jug headed, goose rumped sickle hocked girl in with them, but I love her anyway!

I'm at work, so I can't post a good pic of her, but she is my avatar!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Horses named Nova FTW!!!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

This is Soda.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

SODA!!!!! 

MN, please stop posting pictures of him. You're making me jealous!! :wink:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

But I like to show pics up him! Besides only one of them is new. :lol: I'll start taking some ugly pics of him. Maybe I'll walk Lily in front of him and catch him pinning his ears and snarling!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

SODA!!! <drool> Have I mentioned I love Soda? I'm addicted to Soda??!! Sending him super big hugs!!


----------



## DocsDaniGirl (Feb 11, 2010)

Doc Hollywood:


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's Halo. I haven't had her tested yet, so not sure if she's Dunalino or Red Dun with flaxen


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Grulla










Red Dun


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Lena, red dun mare.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

ridesapaintedpony said:


> Grulla


I'm almost positive this is from Festival of the Horse in Metamora, MI correct? But not from this year??


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Correct. It was 2009.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

(okay I haven't been on in a while so if I don't upload these photo's correctly, I"M SORRY!!!) 

Here is my red dun tobiano gelding Rebel and my dunalino yearling Dusty


----------

